# Preamplificador valvula estereo



## hernandezc (May 5, 2009)

Gente linda, les paso algo que encontré hoy dando vueltas por la web, es bastante interesante, es un preamplificador valvular:



























Detalle de la fuente de alimentacion regulada  (300v y 12,6 v):












Todos juntos en su casita!:








Para el que quiera investigar más de esta belleza, les dejo el link de la página donde hay bastante información de THD, Respuesta de frecuencias , etc...

http://www.shine7.com/audio/12ax7_pre.htm


----------



## leitmo (May 7, 2009)

muy interesante, alguien se anima?


----------



## danielfer23 (May 8, 2009)

Este pre sirve para un amplificador común?


----------



## electromecanico (May 30, 2010)

alguien encontro la fuente ??? miren el otro circuito que propone el diseñador con 12au7 me parece que vamos con ese


----------



## EzequielC (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola, es la primera vez que entro a este foro y me parecio muy interesante. 
Justamente estoy por comenzar a armar este pre (como un proyecto para la facultad) y me estoy asesorando por distintas dudas que tengo.

En principio, yo necesito un pre de microfono. Un profesor me dijo que este no lo es, alguien sabe como adaptarlo para microfono? La idea es que sea utilizable tanto para microfono como para linea ya que se va a utilizar en un estudio de grabacion.

Gracias


----------



## crimson (Jun 19, 2010)

Hola EzequielC, el problema para adaptarlo es que vas a necesitar dos transformadores, para adaptar la baja impedancia del micrófono a la alta de las válvulas, de paso la entrada del micrófono la hacés balanceada, para evitar ruidos. La salida de la válvula es media impedancia, lo que necesitás el segundo transformador para adaptar a baja impedancia de salida (típica 200 ohms). Los transformadores son caros y hay que traerlos del exterior, pueden ser Jensen, Lundahl, Sowter o similares, nada baratos. Te dejo un link para que veas un pre bueno:
http://www.gyraf.dk/gy_pd/g9/g9_sch.gif
Y para ver lo que es una entrada balanceada este artículo:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm
Saludos C


----------



## EzequielC (Jun 22, 2010)

Gracias por la rapida respuesta.

Estoy analizando otras posibilidades sobre el mismo circuito, quizaz tambien como para tratar de evitar el tema de los transformadores.

Me pasaron este circuito adaptoador de impedancia
http://www.electrowork.com.ar/ElectroTiger/Adaptador de impedancia.htm 

Tambien , en la misma pagina del pre, me pasaron este link
http://www.shine7.com/audio/bpre.htm
(en el primer esquema de circuito que aparece)

en este caso me hablaron de un diferencial, en el que R1 deberia ser de 2 Mohm y no utilizaria el buffer de salida (que no me quedo muy claro cual seria)

Alguna recomendacion en cuanto a esto?


----------



## crimson (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola EzequielC, lo que comentás es un debate común en el mundillo del audio. Ante todo hay que definir para qué vas a hacer el preamplificador, si es para un trabajo práctico de Facultad o algo parecido, no te compliques, podés hacer cualquiera, ahora, si es para usar *de verdad,* en una sala de grabación estás en el horno, porque a los que hacen grabaciones, no sé porqué, les encanta el sonido valvular. Tengo un amigo que se dedica a eso, armando preamplificadores para conjuntos conocidos (La Renga, Divididos) todos a válvula y hace traer los componentes del exterior. Ningún pre baja de las 4 lucas (u$s 1.000, para los que nos leen del exterior). El primer circuito, el del adaptador de impedancias, te soluciona un problema, el de la adaptación, pero te deja otro: no es balanceado, y es muy difícil hacer un operacional a válvulas (necesitás un transformador) así que estamos en la misma. El otro pre lo veo complicado, y me parece que no es para micrófono, veo resistencias de 47K en la entrada. Yo uso uno sencillo, con transistores en la entrada, lo que te garantiza bajo ruido y muy económico, lo podés mejorar con otros operacionales de mayor calidad, que es éste:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm
Tengo por ahí el archivo para hacer la plaqueta de entrada solamente, con dos entrada, para un amplificadorcito que hice. Si te animás a hacerlo te los mando. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 23, 2010)

me pueden explicar un poco por que no entiendo o no se nada en absoluto del tema microfonos por que tanto problema  me podran hacer una breve reseña??


----------



## crimson (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola electromecánico, el tema es el siguiente, un buen preamplificador de micrófonos, sea para grabar o para sonido en vivo, debe tener (entre otras) tres cualidades fundamentales: bajo ruido, rango dinámico (la diferencia entre el menor sonido a tomar y el mayor) e inmunidad al ruido (esto se logra con un circuito balanceado, el ruido entra en fase en los dos cables de entrada y es eliminado en un amplificador operacional, quedando solamente el sonido captado por el micrófono). Hay diversos preamplificadores, comunmente, en las consolas medianas a pequeñas hay preamplificadores aceptables, pero, si querés hacer una buena grabación, usás uno de estos preamplificadores "top" que te dan una excelente definición. Hay transistorizados, tipo API312 o valvulares, tipo Gyraf G9 a válvulas. Y aquí empieza el despiole, hay fanáticos tanto de uno como de otro bando y en esto los técnicos quedamos como simples espectadores.. a cuestión de gustos no hay mucho para opinar. El tema es cuando querés armar uno vos mismo, ahí te enfrentás en el caso de las válvulas al uso de transformadores de audio, que son muy complejos y se hacen con materiales que en el país son difíciles de conseguir. Ahora, si tu intención es hacer uno "para experimentar" o para hacer un trabajo práctico, podés elegir uno más sencillo. Ahora, si tenés que conformar a un músico... ¡Te deseo suerte!   Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 30, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola electromecánico, el tema es el siguiente, un buen preamplificador de micrófonos, sea para grabar o para sonido en vivo, debe tener (entre otras) tres cualidades fundamentales: bajo ruido, rango dinámico (la diferencia entre el menor sonido a tomar y el mayor) e inmunidad al ruido (esto se logra con un circuito balanceado, el ruido entra en fase en los dos cables de entrada y es eliminado en un amplificador operacional, quedando solamente el sonido captado por el micrófono).


 
aaaahhhhh osea que no es solo la impedancia o amplificar la pobre señal del microfono?? o es que el microfono nesecita algun tipo de realimentacion hablando de microfonos de estudio??
lo mas complicado creo yo es lograr la maxima ganancia con el menor ruido, puede ser?? para agrandar el rango dinamico y manteniendo la linealidad del microfono hasta la entrada de nuestro ampli o grabador.
con respecto a los ruidos, no se usa en audio la alimentacion de dos mayas del cable para que esta contrareste los ruidos que vienen de afuera y filtrar el ampli solo para el ruido que nosotros generamos controladamente, en cables de plc esto se hace,,,,


pd: y por ultimo el circuito que nombraste una belleza tipo Gyraf G9 pero no entiendo el por que de la alimentacion de 48 volt a la entrada que pasa por el trafo que viene a ser como una polarizacion de reja ??


----------



## crimson (Jun 30, 2010)

No electromecánico, los 48V son por si utilizás un micrófono de condensador, ésa es la "ailmentación phantom", que es normalizada y se usa en ese tipo de micrófonos. El ruido se elimina con un transformador, que hace que el ruido se anule al estar en fase y la señal del micrófono se amplifique al estar en contrafase. Si utilizás un amplificador operacional, éste tiene un CMRR (Common Mode Rejection Ratio, o relación de rechazo al modo común, que hace lo mismo que el trafo, las señales de ruido están en fase en ambos cables, por eso se anulan, y la señal del micrófono en contrafase, y la amplifica. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 3, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> No electromecánico, los 48V son por si utilizás un micrófono de condensador, ésa es la "ailmentación phantom", que es normalizada y se usa en ese tipo de micrófonos. El ruido se elimina con un transformador, que hace que el ruido se anule al estar en fase y la señal del micrófono se amplifique al estar en contrafase. Si utilizás un amplificador operacional, éste tiene un CMRR (Common Mode Rejection Ratio, o relación de rechazo al modo común, que hace lo mismo que el trafo, las señales de ruido están en fase en ambos cables, por eso se anulan, y la señal del micrófono en contrafase, y la amplifica. Saludos C


 lo de los 48 volt me quedo claro y lo otro que dije esta bien


> aaaahhhhh osea que no es solo la impedancia o amplificar la pobre señal del microfono?? o es que el microfono nesecita algun tipo de realimentacion hablando de microfonos de estudio??
> lo mas complicado creo yo es lograr la maxima ganancia con el menor ruido, puede ser?? para agrandar el rango dinamico y manteniendo la linealidad del microfono hasta la entrada de nuestro ampli o grabador.
> con respecto a los ruidos, no se usa en audio la alimentacion de dos mayas del cable para que esta contrareste los ruidos que vienen de afuera y filtrar el ampli solo para el ruido que nosotros generamos controladamente, en cables de plc esto se hace,,,,


----------

